# Vail/Copper Mtn Bike Path



## davidaker (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm looking to get up there in the next couple of weeks and do the Triangle. Anyone know if that stretch is open?


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Talked to a guy from Breck this weekend. He said there is still tons of snow up there. It was a general response though and not specific to any trail. 

You can try here: Town of Vail, Colorado. Select the recreational path system and then trail closures. If it's not listed then you could always call the number provided under information.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Seems awfully early to be trying to do the Triangle. Guessing there's a ton of snow on the bike path still. A friend of mine from Alma who normally likes to do the bike path drove all the way to Glenwood last week to get a ride in.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Said friend recently drove over Vail Pass and said the snow was 10' deep over the bike path due to plowing.


----------



## davidaker (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info, with this storm it looks as though it will be awhile before it'll be open.


----------

